# Fliegenfischen auf Forellen



## Hechtjäger (10. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne in Nürnberg und wir haben bei uns nicht so viele Flüsse wo man gut Fliegenfischen kann.

Welche weiteren Flüsse in Deutschland könnt ihr mir für das Fliegenfischen empfehlen?

Besten Dank für viele Antworten!

Hechtjäger  #w  #w  :z  :q  :a  :g


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juni 2002)

Hallo Hechtjäger,

Deutschland bietet viele Gewässer zum Fliegenfischen.
Evtl. solltest du eine bestimmte Gegend angeben in der du angeln willst.

Trotzdem einige Fließgewässer quer durch ganz Deutschland und hauptsächlich Bayern:
Trave, Bode, Kyll, Nagold, Werre, Saale, Schwarza, Ilm, Wiesent, Iller, Ammer, Amper, Regen Pegnitz, Rednitz, Isar, Traun, Salzach........


----------



## Mühle (11. Juni 2002)

Bei diesen klangvollen Namen juckt&acute;s einem ja direkt schon wieder in den Fingern!  :q 

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2002)

(Trocken)Fliegenfischen auf Forellen ist sicher eine der spannendsten MEthoden die es gibt.
Man sollte aber daran denken, daß man mit der Fliegenrute ncht nur Salmoniden fangen kann, sondern auf viele andere Fischarten. 
Zuerst einmal sämtliche Raubfische mit Streamer (auf Hecht im Sommer besonders erfolgreich!) von Barsch bis Zander (mit Ausnahme von Waller).
Auch viele Friedfische kannm an gezielt mit der Flegenrute beangeln. 
Vor allem Döbel, aber auch Rotaugen und Rotfedern, und mein persönlicher Favorit auf die Fliege sind die Barben.
Da die oben genannten Fischarten in vielen Flüssen vorkommen, kann man an jedem Fluß angeln wo man entweder reinwaten kan oder genügend Rückraum zum werfen hat.
Es sei denn, man wil wirtklich nur Forellen.


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juni 2002)

Hi Thomas,



> Man sollte aber daran denken, daß man mit der Fliegenrute ncht nur Salmoniden fangen kann, sondern auf viele andere Fischarten.



da kann ich dir nur Recht geben.

Habe in diesem Jahr noch keine Forelle mit der Fliege gefangen, aber jede Menge Barsche, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Lauben im See.
Fliegenfischen im Stillwasser kann auch sehr spannend und erfolgreich sein.



> (mit Ausnahme von Waller)



Es gibt auch Spezialisten (zu denen ich nicht gehöre) die Waller mit der Fliege fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2002)

@ mikesch: Sag den Spezialisten mit en Fliegenwallern bitte sie sollen sich hier anmelden und das mal beschreiben. Hätte ich mehr als nur ein bißchen Interesse dran!!!!!


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juni 2002)

Hallo Thomas,

Jan Manuel Schwiedel hat eine eigene Homepage mit &quot;Forum&quot;.

.fliegenfischerkurse.de


----------



## JMS (12. Juni 2002)

*Fliegenfischen auf Waller!*

Guten Tag zusammen,

grundsätzlich sollte man eines vorweg nehmen wenn man über das Fliegenfischen auf Waller spricht. Es hat nicht mehr viel mit dem herkömmlichen Fischen zu tun, das man  vielleicht von Forellen oder Lachsflüssen her kennt. Fliegenfischen auf Waller verlangt viel Arbeit und Zeiteinsatz vom Fischer. Man benötigt spezielles Gerät und sollte die Stellen ganz genau kennen, Ruten der Klasse #12-#16 sind Pflicht, dazu kommen sehr gr0ße Rollen mit mind. 300m Backing oder mehr. Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, das selbst Wallerfänge mit anderen Kunstködern oft Glücks- oder Beifänge sind. Wer trotzdem Interesse hat mal auf Waller zu fischen, sollte sich bei mir melden, im Juni oder Juli gehts wieder an den Rhein bei Worms,

tight lines,  Jan Manuel Schwiedel


----------

